
The EU Can Still Be Saved from Its Internet-Wrecking Copyright Plan - rwcorbett
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/3kenb8/the-eu-can-still-be-saved-from-its-internet-wrecking-copyright-plan
======
aurizon
Do not pay link fees, do not sign link agreements, do not use their links -
soon they will beg...

